# WWII - Weapons that could have cost us the war



## LibraryLady (Apr 10, 2009)

Top 10 Weapons That Could Have Lost Us The War

A list of weapons with videos of them that were not brought into play by the Germans during WWII.  

LL


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2009)

Interesting list, though I disagree with the Fa-223, the Graf Zeppelin, and the Type XXI U-Boat. A lot of things would have to change to make them effective.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 10, 2009)

What I find interesting is the lack of motion forward on the projects brought about by politics, personal whims, and the monolithic wonderfulness called government administration.  Who's to say what would have happened had any of these come to fruition?

LL


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> What I find interesting is the lack of motion forward on the projects brought about by politics, personal whims, and the monolithic wonderfulness called government administration.  Who's to say what would have happened had any of these come to fruition?
> 
> LL



I think part of it was due to Germany's early successes. Hitler had an obsession that every new aircraft (or almost) have the ability to dive-bomb. Stukas were awesome in their day and I have to wonder if he was trying to resurrect the capability somehow. He obviously did so at the cost of some of the programs mentioned.

Some of the earlier versions of what would be some awesome tanks at the end of the war sucked. The Panther was plagued by cooling problems and I know one tank didn't include defensive machine guns. When the Soviets figured this out they swarmed the tanks and tookout the crews with Molotovs and satchel charges. I recall Hitler messing with the main gun on earlier panzer versions, but the details escape me.

Towards the end of the war though some German tanks were scoring hits at 3km and killing some of the best Soviet tanks during the river crossings in 1945 so they were doing some things right.

The carrier wouldn't work, it would be a focal point of all RN and RAF activity until it was sunk. The narrow waters in that region too would be a problem. Unless they could stage out of Norway I don't see carriers being a threat.

Enigma killed the Uboat fleet. IF the XXI was around during Operation Drumbeat the war would be different, but shit happens and the English were reading their codes.


----------

